# Norwegian Royal Palace, Oslo, Norway in HDR



## JRWappel (Nov 13, 2012)

3 images (-2, 0, +2) handheld on a cold day  

The Norwegian Royal Palace (Slottet) is a huge structure located at the end of  Oslo's main street, Karl Johans Gate.  The palace is the official residence of the Norwegian Monarch and was completed in 1849.


----------



## markj (Nov 13, 2012)

The Palace looks like it is falling backwards, Very interesting perspective. Great colors


----------



## Kolia (Nov 13, 2012)

The colour effect is interesting.  But the slightly off square perspective is disturbing.  The castle isn't dead on and not at an angle either.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 13, 2012)

Hmmm, maybe I'd like to see the distortion fixed.


----------



## JRWappel (Nov 14, 2012)

Distortion...  I'm not sure exactly how much of it is actually distortion and how much is just the geography.  The building is set up on a hill and drops down pretty quickly.  Obviously with such a large structure, I had to move back quite a ways.  The picture was taken directly from the center because my back was to a large statue that's in the middle of the courtyard.  I'd say the camera was a good 10+ feet below the base of the building.

This was shot at ~24mm on a Canon 5D mkII with a 24-105mm f4 L lens. 

Any ideas about fixing the image?

It was my first time visiting that part of the world and I was able to get some amazing shots even with the crappy weather and limited time I had to work with.

   -JRW


----------



## JRWappel (Nov 20, 2012)

Here is another shot taken from further away... must less distortion.


----------



## Kolia (Nov 21, 2012)

Looks more better (on my iPhone anyway!)


----------



## JRWappel (Nov 21, 2012)

Kolia said:


> Looks more better (on my iPhone anyway!)



I agree... I think it was more of a perspective issue then anything else.  

  -JRW


----------

